# OJ Mayo Suspended For 180 Days



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.wkrc.com/breaking/story.aspx?content_id=B42101F0-55E0-42C2-8191-6B0CDC2142CD

What?



> A star basketball player is suspended from school.
> 
> 
> We broke the story about OJ Mayo for you Monday on Local 12 Live at 6:00.
> ...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

What??????? Uh oh.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

This isn't the first time he's gotten in trouble. I've said it before, Mayo is a headcase. He will fit in well with Huggins. But for people that like to compare him to other recent hs to NBA guys like Howard and James, Mayo is on a completely different level as far as character. He is a wasted talent.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> This isn't the first time he's gotten in trouble. I've said it before, Mayo is a headcase. He will fit in well with Huggins. But for people that like to compare him to other recent hs to NBA guys like Howard and James, Mayo is on a completely different level as far as character. He is a wasted talent.


 how is he a wasted talent and he isnt anywhere yet?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> how is he a wasted talent and he isnt anywhere yet?


Just watch his career unfold and you will see.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

its possible but you cant state that as fact as it hasnt happened as of yet.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> This isn't the first time he's gotten in trouble. I've said it before, Mayo is a headcase. He will fit in well with Huggins. But for people that like to compare him to other recent hs to NBA guys like Howard and James, Mayo is on a completely different level as far as character. He is a wasted talent.


He's in high school for christ sakes. Get real..


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

vigilante said:


> He's in high school for christ sakes. Get real..


Because everybody gets suspended from their school for an entire year. If this guy didn't have basketball skills he would be flipping burgers or locked in a cell. Of course maybe he's just trying to get Allen Iverson like street cred. He's not even close though...AI was attempting murder in bowling alleys at OJ's age. Both of them are street thugs and have no place in society.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

it's a shame that these kids are so stupid. They just throw it all away like it's nothing to them.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> Because everybody gets suspended from their school for an entire year. If this guy didn't have basketball skills he would be flipping burgers or locked in a cell. Of course maybe he's just trying to get Allen Iverson like street cred. He's not even close though...AI was attempting murder in bowling alleys at OJ's age. Both of them are street thugs and have no place in society.


Sometimes I can't stand to hear you talk. You honestly say some of the stupidest things. No place in our society? What exactly is that supposed to mean.

Maybe the kids got some problems with authority...what a surprise, a high school superstar doesn't like following rules. To me it sounds like he did something and some girl took it too seriously.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

All I know is that their are 187 school days in a school year and hopefully OJ can get his act together b/c he is too talented to let it go to waste.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Get your head on straight, you idiot...


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

The kid is a lights out player...however could this be Lenny Cook pt 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> Because everybody gets suspended from their school for an entire year. If this guy didn't have basketball skills he would be flipping burgers or locked in a cell. Of course maybe he's just trying to get Allen Iverson like street cred. He's not even close though...AI was attempting murder in bowling alleys at OJ's age. Both of them are street thugs and have no place in society.


Thats extreme. You never know what drove them to such, and you make it sound like people cant or dont change. By the way if you feel that way about Iverson, why do you have his name as your User ID


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I guess we'll see OJ and Bill at Oak Hill next season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> Because everybody gets suspended from their school for an entire year. If this guy didn't have basketball skills he would be flipping burgers or locked in a cell. Of course maybe he's just trying to get Allen Iverson like street cred. He's not even close though...AI was attempting murder in bowling alleys at OJ's age. Both of them are street thugs and have no place in society.


 Its ashame you subscribe to baseless comments as the ones you have made. Iverson is nor has never been a street thug. And he wasnt attempting murder in a bowling alley


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> This isn't the first time he's gotten in trouble. I've said it before, Mayo is a headcase. He will fit in well with Huggins. But for people that like to compare him to other recent hs to NBA guys like Howard and James, Mayo is on a completely different level as far as character. He is a wasted talent.



 I cry for morons.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

dude always get in trouble i bet this will come up when or if he has a chance to get drafted, it happed with sean banks this year he could have been an early to late 2nd round pick, but he act up in high school and did'nt get draft, sure o.j is way beyond sean but it will atleast hurt his draft stock and thats of coarse if he has a chance to play


isn't he going to have to repeat the grade,if he is he's in a bad situation because hasn't he been left back 1 or 2 grades


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> I cry for morons.


Agreed. Mayo is throwing his future away


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Its ashame you subscribe to baseless comments as the ones you have made. Iverson is nor has never been a street thug. And he wasnt attempting murder in a bowling alley


Biggest joke i've ever heard. Iverson isn't as low as they come, but he's down there.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

he's nothing like Iverson. This kid doesn't have Iverson's heart and isn't genuine like AI. AI is a role model... I don't like this kid at all. The way he talks, the things he does, his demeanor... he's not going to be a star in the NBA. Next LeBron indeed. He's going to be a cancer and a bum like Steve Francis, only to a greater extent.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Mayo has stunted his growth as a player like Brandon Rush did, by staying back too long (he's damn old for his class)... I remember Tubby Smith recruiting/soliciting him like 5 years ago...

The part about an incident with a female student, that sounds a bit like rape or sexual harassment if you ask me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> Because everybody gets suspended from their school for an entire year. If this guy didn't have basketball skills he would be flipping burgers or locked in a cell. Of course maybe he's just trying to get Allen Iverson like street cred. He's not even close though...AI was attempting murder in bowling alleys at OJ's age. Both of them are street thugs and have no place in society.


 He has a 3.0+ GPA. Overdramatic.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Mayo has stunted his growth as a player like Brandon Rush did, by staying back too long (he's damn old for his class)... I remember Tubby Smith recruiting/soliciting him like 5 years ago...
> 
> The part about an incident with a female student, that sounds a bit like rape or sexual harassment if you ask me.



Wow wee have the same names ><

Anyways would that be a full school yeaar?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess this means that Mayo is the perfect fit for Huggins.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> Biggest joke i've ever heard. Iverson isn't as low as they come, but he's down there.


 OK if you say so


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why OJ needs to get his GED and head to the D-League. Get humbled a bit and then become a pro. He's getting everything handed to him too easily.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

OJ is very talented. But, I have a feeling Bill Walker is going to end up the better NBA player. by a wide margin.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> I guess we'll see OJ and Bill at Oak Hill next season.


You can say that again. That is going to be a sick team, but when arent they?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/24/sports/24mayo.html? 



> Earlier this month, however, the N.B.A. Development League reduced its minimum age requirement to 18 years, effective with the 2006-7 season, perhaps giving the group another option besides college.
> 
> *When asked Sunday if he planned to go to college, Mayo said, "I don't know."*
> 
> "Right now, I'm trying to concentrate on spring and summer and then concentrate on my senior year of high school," he said. Mayo is considering transferring to Oak Hill Academy in Mouth of Wilson, Va., for his senior year. Oak Hill, where Carmelo Anthony of the Denver Nuggets played, has an affiliation with Nike. Its coach, Steve Smith, did not return a phone call.


Mayo in the D-League would be huge. David Stern would look like a genius if Mayo and a few others from that class go to the D-League. I would love to get tickets and watch these guys play.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

It would be an absolute shame if Mayo became another wasted talent like Lenny Cooke.

This kid can ball. Being suspended for 180 days is not good no matter how you look at it.

Hey is it me or does this kid kind of remind you of Felipe Lopez skill wise when Lopez was at Rice?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gilgamesh said:


> It would be an absolute shame if Mayo became another wasted talent like Lenny Cooke.
> 
> This kid can ball. Being suspended for 180 days is not good no matter how you look at it.
> 
> Hey is it me or does this kid kind of remind you of Felipe Lopez skill wise when Lopez was at Rice?


Not at all. However, he's older than Derrick Rose, Nolan Smith and Jerryd Bayless and I think all 3 have higher upsides, but he has the hype. Paul Harris shut him down 3 different times last summer.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I guess we'll see OJ and Bill at Oak Hill next season.


That would be great...

OJ Bill and Alex Legion all transfering to Oak Hill, lol...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TheGoods said:


> The part about an incident with a female student, that sounds a bit like rape or sexual harassment if you ask me.


Yep, exactly. And it's not exactly something that is rare around young, hyped, big-egoed, superstars who think the world owes them. If a girl says no, they don't accept that because they don't believe it and they'll push and often cross the line. OJ pretty clearly sexually assaulted a female student and I'm surprised legal action isn't being considered; I mean schools don't just hand out 180 day suspensions every day. And by the way, sexual assault isn't something that just goes away, it shows a lack of respect for society, the rules, and for women. It isn't going away when he gets that big paycheck. I would never draft him at this point.

And that bit about someone going "he has a 3.0+ GPA", you are an:no: sir. He's a star athlete, do you understand how much he makes for that school? A hell of a lot more than a couple teachers. If a teacher doesn't want to give him a grade the school will find someone who will.


*name calling will not be tolerated*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Yep, exactly. And it's not exactly something that is rare around young, hyped, big-egoed, superstars who think the world owes them. If a girl says no, they don't accept that because they don't believe it and they'll push and often cross the line. OJ pretty clearly sexually assaulted a female student and I'm surprised legal action isn't being considered; I mean schools don't just hand out 180 day suspensions every day. And by the way, sexual assault isn't something that just goes away, it shows a lack of respect for society, the rules, and for women. It isn't going away when he gets that big paycheck. I would never draft him at this point.
> 
> And that bit about someone going "he has a 3.0+ GPA", you are an:no: sir. He's a star athlete, do you understand how much he makes for that school? A hell of a lot more than a couple teachers. If a teacher doesn't want to give him a grade the school will find someone who will.
> 
> ...


 I agree with what you are saying but there are some star athletes who actually are good students.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is why OJ needs to get his GED and head to the D-League. Get humbled a bit and then become a pro. He's getting everything handed to him too easily.


I agree. Mayo has seemed to to let a lot of things go to his head. However, I expect him to go to Oak Hill next year and probably from there go to the D-league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Yep, exactly. And it's not exactly something that is rare around young, hyped, big-egoed, superstars who think the world owes them. If a girl says no, they don't accept that because they don't believe it and they'll push and often cross the line. OJ pretty clearly sexually assaulted a female student and I'm surprised legal action isn't being considered; I mean schools don't just hand out 180 day suspensions every day. And by the way, sexual assault isn't something that just goes away, it shows a lack of respect for society, the rules, and for women. It isn't going away when he gets that big paycheck. I would never draft him at this point.
> 
> And that bit about someone going "he has a 3.0+ GPA", you are an:no: sir. He's a star athlete, do you understand how much he makes for that school? A hell of a lot more than a couple teachers. If a teacher doesn't want to give him a grade the school will find someone who will.
> 
> ...


He didn't sexually assault her. He choked her (not strangled, but he already had got into a fight with some dudes at that school before), but this guy is going to have to realize he's a target (by males and females) once he gets some money. Note I'm not condoning his behavior.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I doubt that mayo is the "THUG" that some people are calling him. Maybe he has some enemies at NCH and with the added pressure cause him to snap. This isn't anything close to the Zach Randolph or Shelden Williams incident when they were in high school. How can you call someone out of their name if you don't know them.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

as long as he doesn't kill anyone he will be in the NBA


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> This is why OJ needs to get his GED and head to the D-League. Get humbled a bit and then become a pro. He's getting everything handed to him too easily.


Amen, brother. He needs to get that GED and get his butt to the NBDL next year so that he can make the 2007 draft. Having to fight for his court time will do him a world of good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Priest said:


> I doubt that mayo is the "THUG" that some people are calling him. Maybe he has some enemies at NCH and with the added pressure cause him to snap. This isn't anything close to the Zach Randolph or Shelden Williams incident when they were in high school. How can you call someone out of their name if you don't know them.


Do you know Sheldon Williams? From what I know he was never convicted of anything.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mayo just thought he was some young hotshot. He might can hoop but the girls think he's ugly, and when he gets a 'no' he should just wait a couple years until he has the money to buy himself a 'yes' anytime he wants.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Mayo just thought he was some young hotshot. He might can hoop but the girls think he's ugly, and when he gets a 'no' he should just wait a couple years until he has the money to buy himself a 'yes' anytime he wants.


LoL..nicely put.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Do you know Sheldon Williams? From what I know he was never convicted of anything.




i think there were just some allegations of sexual assault i think.
it prevented him from being in the mcdonalds all american game


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Do you know Sheldon Williams? From what I know he was never convicted of anything.


um actually I do know sheldon williams.


----------

